# are these guys legit?



## McZonie (Jul 2, 2020)

Lineage seems solid, but i really don't know **** about this stuff:

About us - Cactus Sage School

Thoughts?


----------



## Steve (Jul 2, 2020)

Based just on what's on the site, it looks like a legit judo school.  Judo would be awesome, and the price is right.  

Might want to verify the instructor ranks.  If they're affiliated with USJA, you should be able to verify that without too much trouble. 

Definitely worth checking it out.

Edit.  Just saw you posted this twice and asked about JKD.  I don't see much about that on their site and don't know anything about JKD (beyond what is common knowledge) so I can't help you with that.


----------



## McZonie (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm getting on in years, though and my joints really aren't the greatest. I've heard that judo is really hard on you and someone like me should really be in BJJ.


----------



## frank raud (Jul 3, 2020)

McZonie said:


> I'm getting on in years, though and my joints really aren't the greatest. I've heard that judo is really hard on you and someone like me should really be in BJJ.


If you are considering BJJ, you have a living legend in Phoenix. Megaton Dias, look him up.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 14, 2020)

McZonie said:


> I'm getting on in years, though and my joints really aren't the greatest. I've heard that judo is really hard on you


Depends on how you train and how/if you compete.  I've had students in their 80's doing Judo.  But they weren't doing shiai.  They stuck with careful uchi komi and sometimes some light and easy randori.

Hard competition is a young man's game.  It takes an ability to heal and withstand physical abuse that we lose as we age.  There are, sadly, a lot of Judo clubs that have forgotten that Judo was intended to be a whole-life endeavor and focus on competition to the complete exclusion of all else.  There are also a lot of people who forget that randori isn't shiai and why/how its different.

If you do it right, Judo is a system that you can practice all your life.

Go watch a few classes and talk to the instructors and students.  If they don't have anyone younger than 30 and more than 10% of them are sporting joint injuries, you might want to look elsewhere.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 14, 2020)

lklawson said:


> Go watch a few classes and talk to the instructors and students.  If they don't have anyone younger than 30 and more than 10% of them are sporting joint injuries, you might want to look elsewhere.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


Do you mean if they don't have anyone older than 30?


----------



## lklawson (Jul 14, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Do you mean if they don't have anyone older than 30?


Yeah.  Sorry.  If all they have are young guys, full of testosterone, sporting knee braces, and bragging about their injuries...  Might wanna look somewhere else.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

